# en train de/presente



## Railway

Avant tout, hola de nuevo a todos!

Hacía tiempo que no os hacía una visitilla 

Quería preguntaros por la expresión "en train de" que según tengo entendido significa estoy + haciendo algo.

Por ejemplo, je suis en train de regarder la télé=estoy viendo la tele.

También se puede utilizar el presente y significa lo mismo. Je regarde la télé.

Mi duda es cuando se usa uno y cuando otro.

He visto este hilo, pero no me lo aclara mucho. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159156

Lo que entiendo yo, es que en train de es para enfatizar lo que estás haciendo. ¿Voy bien, o tan perdido como siempre? 

Merci!


----------



## Lules

Yo entiendo que "je regarde la télé" es una afirmación simple y llana en presente, que al igual que en español, puede querer decir que lo estás haciendo ahora o que sueles hacerlo:

¿Qué haces? 
Estoy viendo la tele
Veo la tele

¿Qué sueles hacer en tu tiempo libre?
Veo la tele
En este caso no podrías utilizar el gerundio en español ni "en train de" en francés.


----------



## Railway

Muchas gracias Lules, pero lo que quiero saber es cuando se usa en train de y cuando el presente para decir estoy haciendo algo (viendo la tele, cocinando, haciendo deporte, etc)


----------



## Lules

Yo lo he oído indistintamente, como en español, para decir que estás haciendo algo en este preciso momento.

Pero que algún francófono nos ilumine...


----------



## josepbadalona

Lules said:


> Yo lo he oído indistintamente, como en español, para decir que estás haciendo algo en este preciso momento.
> 
> Pero que algún francófono nos ilumine...


 
Intentaré iluminar .... También diré que  lo usamos indistintamente, pero la fras con "en train de" es más larga, más "pesada" , pienso que estadísticamente se usa menos, excepto para enfatizar.

"Tiens il pleut" y no "Tiens il est en train de pleuvoir"

En cambio, un padre le dirá a su hijo que le pide ayuda para las mates "Tu vois bien que je suis en train de travailler, laisse-moi tranquille"....


----------



## Railway

Josepbadalona==Iluminación 

P.D: He entendido lo que dices, aunque no el ejemplo de la lluvia


----------



## josepbadalona

Railway said:


> Josepbadalona==Iluminación
> 
> P.D: He entendido lo que dices, aunque no el ejemplo de la lluvia


 
Entonces, la luz no es tan luminosa como lo pensaba ..

Quiero decir que si ves por la ventana que está lloviendo y exclamas "tiens" (mira, vaya, ay o lo que quieras), no continuarás diciendo que "il est en train de pleuvoir" sino directamente "il pleut" , o si quieres insistir en que la acción tiene lugar ahora, dirás (por ejemplo, llamando por teléfono a un amigo ) "en ce moment il pleut". Pienso que hay expresiones con las cuales "en train de " no se usa, pero ni te puedo decir cuáles, ni por qué .... (la luz se está oscureciendo, lo siento )


----------



## Lules

josepbadalona said:


> Entonces, la luz no es tan luminosa como lo pensaba ..
> 
> Quiero decir que si ves por la ventana que está lloviendo y exclamas "tiens" (mira, vaya, ay o lo que quieras), no continuarás diciendo que "il est en train de pleuvoir" sino directamente "il pleut" , o si quieres insistir en que la acción tiene lugar ahora, dirás (por ejemplo, llamando por teléfono a un amigo ) "en ce moment il pleut". Pienso que hay expresiones con las cuales "en train de " no se usa, pero ni te puedo decir cuáles, ni por qué .... (la luz se está oscureciendo, lo siento )



Yo lo entiendo bien, olé qué luz!

o sea, que se pueden usar las dos, 

Tiens, il peut = Anda, llueve!
Il est en train de pleuvoir = Anda, está lloviendo!

Y supongo que el padre le podrá también decir a su hijo: "je travaille, laisse-moi tranquille"... no?


----------



## Railway

Ah, vale, es que no habia encontrado en el diccionario un significado para tiens que se pudiese aplicar a tu ejemplo. Ahora esta muy claro.

No te preocupes... para mi nivel, la luz que me has dado es enorme 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

Lules said:


> Y supongo que el padre le podrá también decir a su hijo: "je travaille, laisse-moi tranquille"... no?


 
por supuesto, lo de "je suis en train" es para enfatizar y darle un toque todavía más "ocupado"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por lo general, se utiliza la perífrasis *être en train de* para indicar el aspecto durable de la acción: *il est en train de s'enrichir*.

También se utiliza para indicar de forma inequívoca que la acción se está desarrollando: *nous sommes en train de visiter Versailles*.


----------



## nmasna

Algo más difícil: el uso de "_en train de + verb à l'infinitif_" como tiempo verbal, ¿es anterior o posterior al advenimiento de los ferrocarriles?.


----------



## nmasna

Un primer acercamiento me complica aún más las cosas. Según Wikipedia, la palabra _train_ usada para un medio de transporte nos remonta a un origen fluvial. Con lo que la pregunta ahora sería, ¿qué fue primero?, ¿"_en train de_" o "_convoi de bateaux solidaires les uns des autres_"?.

de fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train#Histoire:

Le mot « train », s'il est aujourd'hui indissociable du chemin de fer, est pourtant *d'origine fluviale*. Bien avant l'invention de la voie ferrée, on appelait « train » un *convoi de bateaux* solidaires les uns des autres, pour mettre en commun les équipages et l'énergie du vent.
...
Cette pratique fut énormément utilisée sur la Loire, pour la remonter de Nantes à Orléans, voire plus en amont si les conditions, le vent surtout, le permettait.
... Lorsque le chemin de fer fut inventé, c'est tout naturellement que le mot fut repris, avec un certain nombre d'autres expressions du monde maritime et fluvial. Par exemple, les premières gares étaient nommées embarcadères.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Según el CNRTL (lamento no poder pegar ahora el enlace) en 1165 ya se usaba la palabra _*traïn *_para indicar un conjunto de objetos situados en el suelo.
Según la misma fuente, el origen conocido más lejano de la expresión *en train de faire quelque chose*, se remonta a 1512.


----------



## nmasna

¡Gracias Victor!. El Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales (CNRTL) que acabo de descubrir gracias a tu comentario tiene un sitio que ya mismo agrego a mis favoritos. La entrada correspondiente a la etimología de _train_ se encuentra en (sólo puedo escribir la dirección sin el vínculo, porque soy un nuevo usuario): cnrtl.fr/etymologie/train.

Saludos!


----------



## gonlezza

Hola, hace tiempo que la expresión la tengo aparcada. La he oído mucho cuando he estado en Francia y me resultaba muy fácil de aplicar. Sin embargo, también se me ha dicho que trate de "evitarla" siempre que pueda, y que use el gerundio. ¿Es que no es tan correcta o quizás yo no lo entendí bien?

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Es perfectamente correcta. Quizá te hayan dicho esto para refrenar el instinto común de los españoles en traducir el gerundio español por _être en train de_ sistemáticamente. 
No es tan utilizado como el gerundio español y en algunas situaciones (como la descrita en el post 7 por Josepbadalona) es contraproducente no por incorrecta sino porque sencillamente no se emplearía en este caso.

- Je fais  prépare un gâteau pour l'anniversaire de ma fille = je suis en train de faire  préparer un gâteau pour l'anniversaire.
Naturalmente diremos la primera y se entenderá que es en este mismo momento. Solo emplearíamos _je suis en train_ de si alguien pregunta y quiero recalcar la actividad  llevada a cabo por mí en este *preciso momento*.

- _Nous préparons le mariage de notre fille = nous sommes en train de préparer le mariage de notre fille. _
En este caso la acción se desarrolla en un *lapso de tiempo mucho más largo* y puede que en el mismo momento en que digo la frase esté leyendo un libro. Pero utilizaríamos _en train de_ para *enfatizar *los preparativos y dar a entender que esta actividad nos ocupa gran parte de nuestro tiempo y de nuestra mente sobre todo.

No es sencillo explicar desgraciadamente . Como suele pasar con los idiomas es oyendo y leyendo que el ritmo de la frase "te va entrando".

A ver si alguien da con alguna regla más clara .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gonlezza

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Es perfectamente correcta. Quizá te hayan dicho esto para refrenar el instinto común de los españoles en traducir el gerundio español por _être en train de_ sistemáticamente.
> No es tan utilizado como el gerundio español y en algunas situaciones (como la descrita en el post 7 por Josepbadalona) es contraproducente no por incorrecta sino porque sencillamente no se emplearía en este caso.
> 
> - Je fais un gâteau pour l'anniversaire de ma fille = je suis en train de faire un gâteau pour l'anniversaire.
> Naturalmente diremos la primera y se entenderá que es en este mismo momento. Solo emplearíamos _je suis en train_ de si alguien pregunta y quiero recalcar la actividad llevada a cabo por mí en este *preciso momento*.
> 
> - _Nous préparons le mariage de notre fille = nous sommes en train de préparer le mariage de notre fille. _
> En este caso la acción se desarrolla en un *lapso de tiempo mucho más largo* y puede que en el mismo momento en que digo la frase esté leyendo un libro. Pero utilizaríamos _en train de_ para *enfatizar *los preparativos y dar a entender que esta actividad nos ocupa gran parte de nuestro tiempo y de nuestra mente sobre todo.
> 
> No es sencillo de explicar desgraciadamente . Como suele pasar con los idiomas es oyendo y leyendo que el ritmo de la frase "te va entrando".
> 
> A ver si alguien da con alguna regla más clara .
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Sí, lo he entendido. Esa "sensación temporal" me ha quedado muy clara.
Muchas gracias, cintia


----------



## jajir

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*La moderación​
Hola:
Me podrían por favor colabrorar con la diferencia entre el uso del "gérondif" y el "en train de..." pues la verdad no comprendo cuando debería usar cada uno. Muchas gracias


----------

